# most annoying ad on tv?



## racso (29 Nov 2005)

The stupid lap dance meteor one or the most annoying big 6 with it's alarm bell sound? Any other ones you can think of please add.


----------



## ajapale (29 Nov 2005)

The Zombie ad for some kind of soft drink (I cant recall the product)


----------



## Jice (29 Nov 2005)

The Life Steps ad from VHI is driving me crazy


----------



## Merrion (29 Nov 2005)

All the ads for 3 mobile have ensured i will never go on the 3 network


----------



## Carpenter (29 Nov 2005)

Carpet Right (or is it rite) with Gloria


----------



## delgirl (29 Nov 2005)

ajapale said:
			
		

> The Zombie ad for some kind of soft drink (I cant recall the product)


It's 7UP and I think it's very creative! 

Shouldn't this be in LOS?


----------



## ajapale (29 Nov 2005)

Hi delgirl,

Obviously you form part of the target demographic. I find it irritiating and slightly offensive.

aj


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2005)

Most annoying one on the radio is _"Mum - my socks don't match" ... "THEY. DON'T. MATCH!"
_ 
Bloody brat. <SLAP!>


----------



## ninsaga (29 Nov 2005)

really effective advertising though that zombie add...
- ajapale does not know what product its for
- delgirl thinks it is 7up

....its actually for Lucozade ...really annoying

most annoying add..Artic Spa's


----------



## Janet (29 Nov 2005)

There are so many to choose from but I'd have to say for me the most annoying ads are any which are originally in English but then dubbed into Irish voices - so that we have "local" accents I assume.

All the "3" ads also would put me off ever using their product.  And I was glad I'd decided months ago not to go to McDonalds again when I saw their "posh" reaction ads to the pitta whatever it is.


----------



## delgirl (29 Nov 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> really effective advertising though that zombie add...
> - ajapale does not know what product its for
> - delgirl thinks it is 7up
> 
> ...


Jeez you're right ninsaga, I've been too busy singing along to notice the product!  

Can't stand the Daz ads - puts me right off buying their product.


----------



## Diddles (29 Nov 2005)

I think it may be on radio but that HARVEY NORMAN has a lot to answer for.
Go Harvey go.Take youre own advise and PLEASE do

Also if that fella from Artic Spa's is ever found drowned in one-IT WAS ME

D


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2005)

Another radio one - _"I need fast fit service. Come on. Quick. Quick!"_.

...

_"We got it!"...
_
BANG! Thud!


----------



## ninsaga (29 Nov 2005)

What does it say about the power of advertising when I'm sitting here trying to remember some tv add's ..good or bad...and I can't remember anything really really worthwhile...maybe its just me!

Anyhow on the annoying tv add's .....

- Shiela's wheels
- any fecking add regarding loan companies...Ocean Finance, Egg.com, Elephant.co.uk. churchill.co.uk.... these typical "I can't believe its another loan' type adds...the 'have you a bad credit history.... been refused by even the local loan shark....'


----------



## Wiggles (29 Nov 2005)

Deirdre O'Kane's Bagel factory add makes me mute the radio. It’s meant to be an advert/stand up routine............

Deirdre, you should be off the artistic roll call for that!!!


----------



## delgirl (29 Nov 2005)

The only ad that I've ever changed channel to avoid is the Kentucky Fried Chicken one where the 'ladies' speak with their mouths full!!!

Absolutely disgusting!   

Aero brought a similar one out recently - it's not quite as bad, but is still quite gross.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2005)

Wiggles said:
			
		

> Deirdre O'Kane's Bagel factory add makes me mute the radio. It’s meant to be an advert/stand up routine............
> 
> Deirdre, you should be off the artistic roll call for that!!!


Yes - I was surprised to hear recently that she is supposed to be a comedian (comedienne?).


----------



## MargeSimpson (29 Nov 2005)

How about that furniture advert where there is some ponsy guy called Neville something or other. I think the furniture shop is in Navan.


----------



## franmac (29 Nov 2005)

Or Linda Martin with the Moneypenny ad. It sounds like the answer to everything.


----------



## Lemurz (30 Nov 2005)

Most annoying advert has to be Kit Kat, where they start shouting and banging everything in the library canteen.

What really gets up my goat is that we actually pay for this garbage in the price of the product.  Best option is to boycott the product, provided the "smart marketinf dept" doesn't respond by doubling the advertising budget to increase sales!


----------



## Capaill (30 Nov 2005)

Who remembers the good old "Shake and Vac" add??

All together now everyone
"Do the shake and vac
And put the freshness back
Do the shake and vac
And put the freshness back.
When your carpets smell nice
Your room does too
Every time you vacumm 
You know what to do
Do the shake and vac
And put the freshness back"

Now to tune into the Harry Norman add to get the shake and vac song out of my head!!

C


----------



## car (30 Nov 2005)

that ad on tv where the kid goes for sweets? in the supermarket, when the mum throws him a look, she then rolls around on the floor before the kid can.  My wife loves the ad, so when our 2 yr old was about to have a similar fit in our sitting room, I tried this reverse psychology fit but it didnt work.  Our child still bawled her head off.  Mrs Car wasnt impressed as she knew I was taking the piss.  Really hate the ad.  
dont know what its for either now that I think about it.


----------



## Merrion (30 Nov 2005)

car said:
			
		

> that ad on tv where the kid goes for sweets? in the supermarket, when the mum throws him a look, she then rolls around on the floor before the kid can. My wife loves the ad, so when our 2 yr old was about to have a similar fit in our sitting room, I tried this reverse psychology fit but it didnt work. Our child still bawled her head off. Mrs Car wasnt impressed as she knew I was taking the piss. Really hate the ad.
> dont know what its for either now that I think about it.


That ad is for some cold remedy or something - don't know the brand. I love that ad


----------



## Ham Slicer (30 Nov 2005)

The ad from the radio about some nightclub where "the craic is mighty".

I'd love to know what gimp thought up that advert.


----------



## demoivre (30 Nov 2005)

Lemurz said:
			
		

> Most annoying advert has to be Kit Kat, where they start shouting and banging everything in the library canteen.
> 
> What really gets up my goat is that we actually pay for this garbage in the price of the product.  Best option is to boycott the product, provided the "smart marketinf dept" doesn't respond by doubling the advertising budget to increase sales!



Yep, definitely gets my number one vote too .


----------



## Seagull (30 Nov 2005)

I thought the librarian kit kat ad was reasonably good.
  Generic dislikes are all the consolidated loans. They are all annoying, and go on for far too long. The insurance ads with Michael Winner were also irritating, although I haven't seen one of those in a while.
  The ad I've enjoyed recently is the guiness one going back through evolution.


----------



## Wiggles (30 Nov 2005)

Seagull said:
			
		

> The ad I've enjoyed recently is the guiness one going back through evolution.



I know its a bit sad talking about good adverts, but that Sony ad with all the ping-pong balls rolling down hills in San Francisco is brilliant.


----------



## annR (30 Nov 2005)

That stupid radio ad with some couple discussing investment apartments!

Look at these!
But they're apartments.  You're not moving out!
No!
Am I?
No!

Shut up ya paranoid insecure cow.  What's the term for that naff soft suburbia Dublin accent they always use in ads.

I press the mute button when the ads come on TV I just don't see why I should listen to that drivel.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Nov 2005)

Lighten up, people! Remember, if you're not happy, Lever Bros. will give you your money back...


----------



## ClubMan (30 Nov 2005)

Capaill said:
			
		

> Who remembers the good old "Shake and Vac" add??
> 
> All together now everyone
> "Do the shake and vac
> ...


Or the stain removal one where there was a carpet spillage and your woman put the emergency flashing light on her head while she attended to it! 

Any ad which says _"Mum knows... <insert supposed Mum specific sapience here>"_.


----------



## Thrifty (30 Nov 2005)

Car, gave me a good laugh picturing you rolling around having a fit. Haven't tried it ( no kids) but i did think the reverse psychology thing can be used with friends, partners etc. i really enjoy that advert especially the kid's face. The ad that really gets my goat is one about consolidated loans with the prat on the phone saying 'O, that one less job for her' when asking about the loan. can't remember which one it is.


----------



## ninsaga (30 Nov 2005)

Like the Miller add...really good.....yer man setting off on his bike down the hill to get a six pack & continuing downhill all the way home...clever.

...yep the sony bravia add is pretty good also....

...on annoyances... the direct line insurance adds with the red telephone & some annoying car horn type jingle.

.. the HP add with your man making multiple copies of his face is also a clever idea but the music is offputting

On radio adds...the really annoying ones are 
1. ANY add with an upperlass english accent
2. The Toshiba add ...where there is a take off of that song in the charts in the 80's "Hello John gott new motar" ...... now being run as "Hello Tosh...." ...pure ****e
3. The add for some financial service where yer one at the end of the add fast talks the small print in an irritating tone whilst talking through here nose......something like "AIB is a mortage intermediary..regulated by the Irish Financial regulator...blah blah:

ninsaga


----------



## delgirl (30 Nov 2005)

Then there's "Irish Psychics Live" and "7th Sense Psychics Line" 

- very irritating ads and should be banned for taking advantage of vulnerable people.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Nov 2005)

delgirl said:
			
		

> taking advantage of vulnerable people


...is what advertising is all about. You don't have to believe in psychics to be manipulated by the 'hidden persuaders'...


----------



## RainyDay (30 Nov 2005)

delgirl said:
			
		

> Then there's "Irish Psychics Live" and "7th Sense Psychics Line"
> 
> - very irritating ads and should be banned for taking advantage of vulnerable people.


Check out Pat Kenny's radio show from last Friday on the RTE website to hear Pat taking apart the owner of Irish Psychics Live following some 'consumer testing' of their services.


----------



## Kiddo (30 Nov 2005)

There are so many its hard to pick one....

The one for one of the chat lines..."she's waiting to take your call right now" which features "two" models....a brunette and a blonde...except the "blonde" is the brunette in a BAD wig...you'd think at €1 a minute they could at least hire two models ...absolute crap music too.

Any of those ocean finance etc ads...all the happy campers sitting in their living rooms singing the praises of the companies they are allowing to charge them crazy interest rates


----------



## ClubMan (30 Nov 2005)

More on this issue on the .

Update: the psychics issue that is not the leggy blondes!


----------



## CGorman (30 Nov 2005)

Diddles said:
			
		

> I think it may be on radio but that HARVEY NORMAN has a lot to answer for.
> Go Harvey go.



I agree fully! I can't stand the Harvey Norman ad's on the radio.

However I love the Lucozade ad with the zombies! Its actually my favorite ad at the moment! (Its a youth thing maybe ). Interestingly this ad has been banned before 9pm in Ireland because _"children...could easily be frightened by it"_.

I must say congratulations to all the above mention advertisers - they appear to have been the most effective at getting noticed... whether it's for the right reasons or not is a different story!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Nov 2005)

CGorman said:
			
		

> However I love the Lucozade ad with the zombies! Its actually my favorite ad at the moment! (Its a youth thing maybe ). Interestingly this ad has been banned before 9pm in Ireland because _"children...could easily be frightened by it"_.


Yes - it must be a youth thing. I complained to the _ASAI _about it (as, it seems, did several others) and they rejected the complaint. However the _Broadcasting Complaints Commission _took a different line and insisted on it only being shown after the watershed.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Nov 2005)

For better or for worse, my own 7-/10-/11-year-olds think it's great craic. They roar laughing when your man's eyeballs fall out...

'De-sensitised', or what?  _(and that's not a rhetorical question...)_


----------



## franmac (1 Dec 2005)

car said:
			
		

> that ad on tv where the kid goes for sweets? in the supermarket, when the mum throws him a look, she then rolls around on the floor before the kid can. My wife loves the ad, so when our 2 yr old was about to have a similar fit in our sitting room, I tried this reverse psychology fit but it didnt work. Our child still bawled her head off. Mrs Car wasnt impressed as she knew I was taking the piss. Really hate the ad.
> dont know what its for either now that I think about it.


 
I think that is a brilliant one. Not too sure what it is advertising but I think it is some kind of indigestion preventitives.


----------



## MargeSimpson (1 Dec 2005)

I am amazed at how many people can't remember the product that is advertised in some of the adverts mentioned above. The advertising companies must be doing something wrong!


----------



## fobs (1 Dec 2005)

I HATE with a passion the "Shiela's Wheels" adds at the moment and last night as they were sponsering "CSI" on living TV their adds were played at the beginning and end of every add break which was causing my blood pressure to rise I am sure!

Hate all those DFS sofa adds as they seem to have a constant sale on so does anyone ever pay full-price for them?


----------



## markowitzman (1 Dec 2005)

Lucozade ad drives me spare! Bring back the old Daley Thompson lucozade ad with Iron Maiden playing in the background!


----------



## ninsaga (1 Dec 2005)

There's an add on just before the 9 o'clock news every Friday night on RTE1....staring some plonker..oh what's his name...advertising the crappy show coming on just after the news....oh dear oh dear what's his name again.....


----------



## ClubMan (1 Dec 2005)

_Alan Partridge_? Ah-haaa!


----------



## ninsaga (1 Dec 2005)

nah....I've drawn a total blank on it...or should I say a total plank


----------



## Guest127 (2 Dec 2005)

fortunately they are good ads but those heineken ads where they smuggle half a dozen bottles into cuba or 2 barrels into a village and every goes mad. anyone remember the one where the guy at the bar is sitting with a good looking bird and  a stunner enters the bar and comes sidling over and he grabs somebody elses drink and puts in front of himself and the bird sidling over pours it over him, and he just gives a silly smile cause he has saved his real drink. cant recall what the drink advertised was though.


----------



## delgirl (2 Dec 2005)

Best one on at the moment, for me anyway, is the Tennents Voodoo beer ad where a woman creates an impromptu voodoo doll out of a beer can. She watches her boyfriend with his new girl and stabs the can to no avail. Instead it's the Tennent's drinkers who suffer for his actions.

I put a Spell on You by Screamin' Jay Hawkins is brilliant!


----------



## ninsaga (2 Dec 2005)

..and of course...how can we all forget the "el supremo crappy add campaign' of the them all...worse than all of the above combined.... are the adds for the TV License's .... you know how embarrassing it is to get caught..

I like the adds at the moment though for some fruit juice... 'it's a natual thing' campaign..can't remember who they are for though.

ninsaga


----------



## Seagull (5 Dec 2005)

I find the ESB ads annoying on the basis of there being no competition. Why are they spending money on ads?


----------



## Humpback (5 Dec 2005)

Seagull said:
			
		

> I find the ESB ads annoying on the basis of there being no competition. Why are they spending money on ads?


 
I'm guessing it was ESB Customer Supply that were advertising. They do have competition. Airtricity, CHPower, and a few others that I don't remember.

But I do get your point a little. Like the Irish Rail adverts. They've been slated here a fair bit before. Trying to get credit for upgrading their networks that they'd neglected for years.... big deal!!!


----------



## daveco23 (9 Dec 2005)

Anything by Coke at Christmas!!!! 
"Hoilidays are comin,
Holidays are comin," 
- Cue fleet of coke trucks coming round the corner, and a wide-eyed kid with Grandad.

Makes me want to barf...


----------



## daithi (9 Dec 2005)

The An Post ad with Aled Jones singing, whilst it doesn't annoy me, it sure does make me feel old...daithi


----------



## CGorman (9 Dec 2005)

daveco23 said:
			
		

> Anything by Coke at Christmas!!!!
> "Hoilidays are comin,
> Holidays are comin,"
> - Cue fleet of coke trucks coming round the corner, and a wide-eyed kid with Grandad.
> ...



Did anyone see the Budweiser Christmas one? "Wishing you, and yours the very best, this holiday season" - I hate that phrase... it's too American.


----------



## markowitzman (9 Dec 2005)

Why cant all ads be like the great fosters ad where the bloke has the cold fosters and the blonde inadvertently is used to keep the beer in the shade?


----------



## Murt10 (10 Dec 2005)

CGorman said:
			
		

> "Wishing you, and yours the very best, this holiday season" - I hate that phrase... it's too American.



"Hoilidays are comin,
Holidays are comin," 

They annoy the hell out of  me too. The PC brigade are afraid that the word Christmas may offend people from other religions or who have different beliefs. We are celebrating the birth of This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Christ and if you don't like it, thats tough, we are not asking you to celebrate it. You are free to celebrate whatever religious leader you like, whenever you like,  in whatever way you like  and I will respect your right to do so. 


Murt


----------



## Ash (10 Dec 2005)

I see very few commercials on tv because I use the 'off' button vigourously and regularly.
But very quickly this year's Marks & Spencer Christmas ad using There's No Business Like Show Business" managed to grate very very quickly.

On radio, I love the Barry's Tea advert which has been used for a couple of years at this time of year.  It's the one using the older man voiceover reminising about getting a train set from Santa one Christmas.  Some might think it sentimental but for me, I think the script, acting and tone are spot on.  I'm not old nor have I ever owned a train set but the ad really strikes a chord with me.  I love it.


----------

